# what wood for salmon



## john44 (May 30, 2008)

I am going to smoke some salmon tomorrow and I know the prefered wood is alder but I can't find it in my area.I would appreciate suggestions for a good substitute. Thanks John


----------



## winemaster (May 30, 2008)

Maple,Apple,Peach,Cherry,Plum


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

Oak as well. Or pear.


----------



## northwet smoker (May 30, 2008)

Applewood works very well for salmon. Give it a whirl if you can get your hands on some.

Dave


----------



## blacklab (May 30, 2008)

Any fruit wood be the ticket since there a milder smoke. G L


----------



## winemaster (May 30, 2008)

Oh ya

CORN COBS


----------



## pitrow (May 30, 2008)

I kinda like apple on my salmon, or cherry goes good too. Any of the above will work good though. Heck, I've even had good turn out with hickory.


----------



## ncdodave (May 30, 2008)

i use apple for all my fish and occasionally alder theres a guy here that sells boxes ofalder if you want some but i dont remember where i put his contact info when i find it ill post it for ya!


----------



## moltenone (May 30, 2008)

i like hickory.


mark


----------



## davy (May 31, 2008)

I noticed your TX locale.  I am in Oregon and while, Alder/apple is my preferred wood mix,, in a pinch have used Mesquite- it's works well, especially if you can mix in some apple with it,  try it.Maybe even spray some apple juice on the fish towards the end.

Can't wait to hear about your finished smoke


----------



## borderbrewer (May 31, 2008)

Alder is a perfect wood for smoking salmon or steelhead. I like to soak it in a brine first and then let it dry until a whitish caul forms on the surface.


----------



## fishawn (May 31, 2008)

Alder is the KING of wood for smoking fish in the Northwest. If you can't find it, Vine Maple (just trust me on this one) is a popular alternative & I know some guys who use nothing but Vine Maple...from fish, to sausage, etc. .......I just had some Vine Maple cut for me for smoking, just don't let anyone know......The price will go through the roof!


----------



## richtee (May 31, 2008)

Vine maple?  Huh...nebber heard tell. A NW thing?


----------



## dlenon (May 31, 2008)

I've had good success with hickory only when i use king or sockeye since the oil content is so high it seems to handle the smoke better. apple is my favorite for any fish though. good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## erain (May 31, 2008)

i personally use apple mostly with salmon, alder also gives good results. neither one overpower the fish and the fish andthe light smoke work together just right.


----------



## heapomeat (Jun 1, 2008)

hickory on salmon, GAG GAG GAG, NO WAY

WAYYY too sharp of a smoke, wayyyyy to acidic, I'm so used to a light sweet smoke, I even water down my hickory on beef and ribs with apple or alder.

You need some alder, I'll gladly ship you some, see my ad in the classified section.  I sell it by the 10 pound box, $10 for the wood and $10 for the USPS shipping.  I've got many many happy customers!

Send me an email at [email protected] and I'll gladly send you a box of alder rounds and sawdust.........you'll LOVE it.......


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 1, 2008)

I've got some salmon soaking up some spices in the fridge, I'll be using cherry wood and checking out the smoke ring. I'll be using two completely different rubs on two big pieces of salmon, look for my post.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 1, 2008)

Talkin with this old colored feller in a town we was workin in.  Seen his smoke house so struck up a conversation.  He use's nothin but Lilac wood fer his fish.  Haven't tried it yet, but got some seasonin right now.

He wouldn't share anythin on hams er bacon, but the people round there said there ain't never been anyone who could make Q like him.

I get it tried, I'll let yall know how it works.


----------

